

Linus Torvalds Responds To Miguel de Icaza's 'Who Killed Linux' Blog  - kurtable
http://www.muktware.com/4271/linus-torvalds-responds-miguel-de-icazas-who-killed-linux-blog

======
james-skemp
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4471726> for a much better discussion
on this.

